# Pakistani SAM's, and anti ballistic missile system



## tore

Hi

It would be nice to have:

1. Pakistans own anti ballistic missile system. 
2. SAMS
3. Long range missile system
4. Air to air missiles

Does anybody know the progress on mentioned points ? Does Pak have lack knowlege or money ?

Some of these should be long time goal of Pakistan. maybe financed by both abroad pakistani and pakistani in pakistan


----------



## princefaisal

tore said:


> Hi
> 
> It would be nice to have:
> 
> 1. Pakistans own anti ballistic missile system.
> 2. SAMS
> 3. Long range missile system
> 4. Air to air missiles
> 
> Does anybody know the progress on mentioned points ? Does Pak have lack knowlege or money ?
> 
> Some of these should be long time goal of Pakistan. maybe financed by both abroad pakistani and pakistani in pakistan



Some Previous News about our defence capabilities.

*Pakistan develop the 30 km SAM (23-02-2005)*
Today in The Jang there is a news regarding Pakistani engrs. being able to develop the 30 km SAM with terminal guidance. Its a single stage solid fuel unit and can carry 100 kg to explosive. The missile can also carry multiple warheads to strike more than one target at a time.

Hummas
Pakistan is working on integrating its stealth finder radar into its missile defence shield also known to some by the name of "hummas".


Pakistan is working on a massive network of surface to air capability based on anti aircraft long range missiles and ballistic missile shield. There are 3 air defence projects with Ukraine alone


ADS-37
Its a simple computerized 37 mm AAA gun with good accuracy errors. (Cadet at Pakistanidefence forum posted on 30-12-03)
The ADS 37, its AAA + missiles, its radar guided and a deadly enemy for enemy strike aircrafts.

Pakistan`s Dr. Sumar said that Pakistan will use Chinese sold Hq-2 in its preliminary design for a long range anti aircraft missile defence system. 
System design is based on Hq-2b.The HQ-2B (also known as HQ-2J) is the latest version of the HQ-2 series. Although the HQ-2B inherited the aerodynamic layout of the HQ-2, its internal design has been completely upgraded. The most distinctive improvement on the HQ-2B is using the digital electronic technology to replace the original analogue electronic design. In addition to intercept conventional aircraft and helicopters, the HQ-2B also possesses limited anti tactical ballistic missile (ATBM) ability. The HQ-2B SAM is mounted on a track chassis, giving it limited mobile capability and adding optical/TV guidance system and improving the missile's electronic countermeasure capability. 

Pakistan is also integrating TPQ-36/37 successfully with its hq-2 design then Pakistan has got a really lethal sam TOO

In October 2003, it was reported that China had closed a deal with its neighbor, Pakistan, to supply the latter with an unspecified number of FT-2000 missiles to counter Indias early warning capabilities. The China-Pakistan deal followed Indias own arrangement with Israel and Russia to install three Israeli Phalcon AWACS on Ilyushin Il-76 freighter aircraft, thus giving it an airborne early warning system.(9) According to various news sources, shortly after India announced its acquisition of the Phalcon radars, Air Chief Marshal Kaleem Saadat, the head of Pakistans air force, visited China and conveyed Pakistani President Gen. Pervez Musharrafs wish to purchase an unspecified number of FT-2000s.


According to SIPRI, Pakistan has bought 36 LY-60 missiles. LY-60 can handle high ECM environments and has an optical channel to guide the missiles in case its RADAR equipment gets jammed or destroyed. It is the only medium-low-altitude air defence missile in the world that uses microprocessor intelligent module technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Awesome

princefaisal said:


> Some Previous News about our defence capabilities.
> 
> *Pakistan develop the 30 km SAM (23-02-2005)*
> Today in The Jang there is a news regarding Pakistani engrs. being able to develop the 30 km SAM with terminal guidance. Its a single stage solid fuel unit and can carry 100 kg to explosive. The missile can also carry multiple warheads to strike more than one target at a time.
> 
> Hummas
> Pakistan is working on integrating its stealth finder radar into its missile defence shield also known to some by the name of "hummas".
> 
> 
> Pakistan is working on a massive network of surface to air capability based on anti aircraft long range missiles and ballistic missile shield. There are 3 air defence projects with Ukraine alone
> 
> 
> ADS-37
> It&#8217;s a simple computerized 37 mm AAA gun with good accuracy errors. (Cadet at Pakistanidefence forum posted on 30-12-03)
> The ADS 37, its AAA + missiles, its radar guided and a deadly enemy for enemy strike aircrafts.
> 
> Pakistan`s Dr. Sumar said that Pakistan will use Chinese sold Hq-2 in its preliminary design for a long range anti aircraft missile defence system.
> System design is based on Hq-2b.The HQ-2B (also known as HQ-2J) is the latest version of the HQ-2 series. Although the HQ-2B inherited the aerodynamic layout of the HQ-2, its internal design has been completely upgraded. The most distinctive improvement on the HQ-2B is using the digital electronic technology to replace the original analogue electronic design. In addition to intercept conventional aircraft and helicopters, the HQ-2B also possesses limited anti tactical ballistic missile (ATBM) ability. The HQ-2B SAM is mounted on a track chassis, giving it limited mobile capability and adding optical/TV guidance system and improving the missile's electronic countermeasure capability.
> 
> Pakistan is also integrating TPQ-36/37 successfully with its hq-2 design then Pakistan has got a really lethal sam TOO
> 
> In October 2003, it was reported that China had closed a deal with its neighbor, Pakistan, to supply the latter with an unspecified number of FT-2000 missiles to counter India&#8217;s early warning capabilities. The China-Pakistan deal followed India&#8217;s own arrangement with Israel and Russia to install three Israeli Phalcon AWACS on Ilyushin Il-76 freighter aircraft, thus giving it an airborne early warning system.(9) According to various news sources, shortly after India announced its acquisition of the Phalcon radars, Air Chief Marshal Kaleem Saadat, the head of Pakistan&#8217;s air force, visited China and conveyed Pakistani President Gen. Pervez Musharraf&#8217;s wish to purchase an unspecified number of FT-2000s.
> 
> 
> According to SIPRI, Pakistan has bought 36 LY-60 missiles. LY-60 can handle high ECM environments and has an optical channel to guide the missiles in case its RADAR equipment gets jammed or destroyed. It is the only medium-low-altitude air defence missile in the world that uses microprocessor intelligent module technology.


your source for this article?


----------



## IceCold

princefaisal said:


> Some Previous News about our defence capabilities.
> 
> *Pakistan develop the 30 km SAM (23-02-2005)*
> Today in The Jang there is a news regarding Pakistani engrs. being able to develop the 30 km SAM with terminal guidance. Its a single stage solid fuel unit and can carry 100 kg to explosive. The missile can also carry multiple warheads to strike more than one target at a time.
> 
> Hummas
> Pakistan is working on integrating its stealth finder radar into its missile defence shield also known to some by the name of "hummas".
> 
> 
> Pakistan is working on a massive network of surface to air capability based on anti aircraft long range missiles and ballistic missile shield. There are 3 air defence projects with Ukraine alone
> 
> 
> ADS-37
> Its a simple computerized 37 mm AAA gun with good accuracy errors. (Cadet at Pakistanidefence forum posted on 30-12-03)
> The ADS 37, its AAA + missiles, its radar guided and a deadly enemy for enemy strike aircrafts.
> 
> Pakistan`s Dr. Sumar said that Pakistan will use Chinese sold Hq-2 in its preliminary design for a long range anti aircraft missile defence system.
> System design is based on Hq-2b.The HQ-2B (also known as HQ-2J) is the latest version of the HQ-2 series. Although the HQ-2B inherited the aerodynamic layout of the HQ-2, its internal design has been completely upgraded. The most distinctive improvement on the HQ-2B is using the digital electronic technology to replace the original analogue electronic design. In addition to intercept conventional aircraft and helicopters, the HQ-2B also possesses limited anti tactical ballistic missile (ATBM) ability. The HQ-2B SAM is mounted on a track chassis, giving it limited mobile capability and adding optical/TV guidance system and improving the missile's electronic countermeasure capability.
> 
> Pakistan is also integrating TPQ-36/37 successfully with its hq-2 design then Pakistan has got a really lethal sam TOO
> 
> In October 2003, it was reported that China had closed a deal with its neighbor, Pakistan, to supply the latter with an unspecified number of FT-2000 missiles to counter Indias early warning capabilities. The China-Pakistan deal followed Indias own arrangement with Israel and Russia to install three Israeli Phalcon AWACS on Ilyushin Il-76 freighter aircraft, thus giving it an airborne early warning system.(9) According to various news sources, shortly after India announced its acquisition of the Phalcon radars, Air Chief Marshal Kaleem Saadat, the head of Pakistans air force, visited China and conveyed Pakistani President Gen. Pervez Musharrafs wish to purchase an unspecified number of FT-2000s.
> 
> 
> According to SIPRI, Pakistan has bought 36 LY-60 missiles. LY-60 can handle high ECM environments and has an optical channel to guide the missiles in case its RADAR equipment gets jammed or destroyed. It is the only medium-low-altitude air defence missile in the world that uses microprocessor intelligent module technology.



Ok no offense but this looks more like iranian style crap where they make stealth flying ships and what not.


----------



## Quwa

Pakistan's SAM program is as follows:

*The Pakistan Air Force:*

Has ordered the MBDA Spada-2000 "Plus" which entails upgraded electronics, sensors and enhanced command & control capabilities. It has a range of at least 20km, and the PAF may acquire more batteries of the system. This will act as a low to medium-range SAM system. 

http://www.ideaspakistan.gov.pk/ideas2008/downloads/IDEAS2008_EventBulletin_2.pdf

PAF is actively looking for a long-range SAM system, the front-runner is the Chinese FT-2000 or export HQ-9.

PakDef Forums - View Single Post - PakDef in Media

*Pakistan Army:*

The Pakistan Army recently ordered the revival of RBS-70 short-range SAM, these will be augmented by the Anza Mk.3 in the V-/SHORAD role. 

The PA has also chosen the RBS-23 BAMSE for the medium-range requirement:

PakDef Forums - View Single Post - Pakistani Land & Sea Based Air Defence

Four countries including Pakistan interested in RBS 23 BAMSE - Military Photos

Worth noting that Turkey is also interested in BAMSE, and may acquire it with rights to locally manufacture and re-export. Given the recent upsurge in Turk-Pak cooperation, I think BAMSE will eventually be finalized.

*Pakistan Navy:*

According to Usman Shabbir on PakDef, it may acquire an 'air defence system' from South Africa - which I suspect is the Umkhonto-IR. Given Pakistan's recent purchase of MAR-1 ARMs from Brazil - with ToT (Usman Shabbir on PakDef) - we may see trilateral cooperation with Brazil & S.Africa. I think Darter and Umkhonto-series will be the main areas, and possibly Embraer C-390 transport too.

If this happens to be the case, then I believe the Umkhonto-IR and R will be the mainstay VLS-SAMs in PN's future fleet. The Umkhonto-IR will likely be used on MILGEM and a larger MRTP-series; while a 25-30km variant of Umkhonto (R/NG) would be used on the future mainstay frigates...of which PN requires 8 ships (as per H Khan on PakDef).

Not sure if PN is planning on a long-range SAM system, but if it does, then I think it might try to procure the MBDA PAAMS involving Aster-30 & 15 for use on air defence ships. H Khan also said PN is hoping to acquire 6 FFG of a new design developed with assistance from Turkey and Germany. It is possible that 4 of these new ships could be equipped with a complete set like PAAMs...while 2 can be committed land-attack with VLS-LACM, cannons, ability to deply special forces, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## nitetrogen70

POF develops latest anti-terror weapon system 

ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) have successfully developed a state-of-the-art anti-terrorist weapon system called &#8216;Pofeye&#8217;, POF Chairman Lt Gen Sabahat Hussain said on Friday.

&#8220;We have developed an anti-terrorist weapon which can hit the target accurately by providing full safety to the operator during cross-firing,&#8221; Gen Hussain said while demonstrating the weapon system in a briefing to members of the National Assembly Standing Committee on Defence Production during their visit to the ordnance facility. &#8220;Pakistan is only the second country in the world that has such a weapon,&#8221; the POF chairman said.

He informed the committee that the weapon, weighing four kilogrammes, was capable of locating a target accurately and then hitting it with the help of a laser beam.

He said the weapon&#8217;s production would begin as soon as trials were completed.

The NA standing committee, headed by Sheikh Aftab Ahmed, praised POF&#8217;s achievements and advocated financial autonomy for POF Wah. &#8220;We fully endorse the idea of giving POF an autonomous status,&#8221; Aftab said.

Committee members Sher Muhammad Baloch, Azeem Daultana, Sahibzada Muhammad Fazl-e-Karim, Naseer Bhutta, Malik Nauman Ahmed Leghari, Fouzia Ejaz Khan, Muzaffarul Mulk, Tariq Mehmood Bajwa and Syed Akhundzada Chitan were present. app


----------



## Keysersoze

nitetrogen70 said:


> POF develops latest anti-terror weapon system
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The Pakistan Ordnance Factories (POF) have successfully developed a state-of-the-art anti-terrorist weapon system called Pofeye, POF Chairman Lt Gen Sabahat Hussain said on Friday.
> 
> We have developed an anti-terrorist weapon which can hit the target accurately by providing full safety to the operator during cross-firing, Gen Hussain said while demonstrating the weapon system in a briefing to members of the National Assembly Standing Committee on Defence Production during their visit to the ordnance facility. Pakistan is only the second country in the world that has such a weapon, the POF chairman said.
> 
> He informed the committee that the weapon, weighing four kilogrammes, was capable of locating a target accurately and then hitting it with the help of a laser beam.
> 
> He said the weapons production would begin as soon as trials were completed.
> 
> The NA standing committee, headed by Sheikh Aftab Ahmed, praised POFs achievements and advocated financial autonomy for POF Wah. We fully endorse the idea of giving POF an autonomous status, Aftab said.
> 
> Committee members Sher Muhammad Baloch, Azeem Daultana, Sahibzada Muhammad Fazl-e-Karim, Naseer Bhutta, Malik Nauman Ahmed Leghari, Fouzia Ejaz Khan, Muzaffarul Mulk, Tariq Mehmood Bajwa and Syed Akhundzada Chitan were present. app



Wow what a vague article......


----------



## All-Green

Keysersoze said:


> Wow what a vague article......



Weighs a few Kgs and will hit target with a laser...hmmm...Could it be that we have developed R2-D2?


Seriously though, are we developing any laser weapons?


----------



## Arsalan

member are requested to kindly visit 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/wmd-missiles/20716-surface-air-missile.html

to share there valuable knowledge rregardind the Surface to Air missile systems of Pakistan!

Thankyou


----------



## batmannow

Mark Sien said:


> Pakistan's SAM program is as follows:
> 
> *The Pakistan Air Force:*
> 
> Has ordered the MBDA Spada-2000 "Plus" which entails upgraded electronics, sensors and enhanced command & control capabilities. It has a range of at least 20km, and the PAF may acquire more batteries of the system. This will act as a low to medium-range SAM system.
> 
> http://www.ideaspakistan.gov.pk/ideas2008/downloads/IDEAS2008_EventBulletin_2.pdf
> 
> PAF is actively looking for a long-range SAM system, the front-runner is the Chinese FT-2000 or export HQ-9.
> 
> PakDef Forums - View Single Post - PakDef in Media
> 
> *Pakistan Army:*
> 
> The Pakistan Army recently ordered the revival of RBS-70 short-range SAM, these will be augmented by the Anza Mk.3 in the V-/SHORAD role.
> 
> The PA has also chosen the RBS-23 BAMSE for the medium-range requirement:
> 
> PakDef Forums - View Single Post - Pakistani Land & Sea Based Air Defence
> 
> Four countries including Pakistan interested in RBS 23 BAMSE - Military Photos
> 
> Worth noting that Turkey is also interested in BAMSE, and may acquire it with rights to locally manufacture and re-export. Given the recent upsurge in Turk-Pak cooperation, I think BAMSE will eventually be finalized.
> 
> *Pakistan Navy:*
> 
> According to Usman Shabbir on PakDef, it may acquire an 'air defence system' from South Africa - which I suspect is the Umkhonto-IR. Given Pakistan's recent purchase of MAR-1 ARMs from Brazil - with ToT (Usman Shabbir on PakDef) - we may see trilateral cooperation with Brazil & S.Africa. I think Darter and Umkhonto-series will be the main areas, and possibly Embraer C-390 transport too.
> 
> If this happens to be the case, then I believe the Umkhonto-IR and R will be the mainstay VLS-SAMs in PN's future fleet. The Umkhonto-IR will likely be used on MILGEM and a larger MRTP-series; while a 25-30km variant of Umkhonto (R/NG) would be used on the future mainstay frigates...of which PN requires 8 ships (as per H Khan on PakDef).
> 
> Not sure if PN is planning on a long-range SAM system, but if it does, then I think it might try to procure the MBDA PAAMS involving Aster-30 & 15 for use on air defence ships. H Khan also said PN is hoping to acquire 6 FFG of a new design developed with assistance from Turkey and Germany. It is possible that 4 of these new ships could be equipped with a complete set like PAAMs...while 2 can be committed land-attack with VLS-LACM, cannons, ability to deply special forces, etc.



astonishing fact is, why dont PAKARMY go for long range SAMS?
DOES long range SAMS arent needed?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan

dear members i request you people to visit 

http://www.defence.pk/forums/wmd-missiles/20716-surface-air-missile-3.html

to share your valuable knowledge on this chapter of our Military!

thankyou


----------



## RAO SOHAIL AHMED

ALLAH O AKBAR
LONG LIVE PAKISTAN..


----------



## qsaark

batmannow said:


> astonishing fact is, why dont PAKARMY go for long range SAMS?
> DOES long range SAMS arent needed?


I can understand that Navy wants a navalised version of SAM for certain reasons. Why PAF and PA are going for two or more different kinds of SAMs?


----------



## MaXimMaRz

qsaark said:


> I can understand that Navy wants a navalised version of SAM for certain reasons. Why PAF and PA are going for two or more different kinds of SAMs?


It Gives u redundancy


----------



## FC-20

nice, pakistan zindabad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## assth85

Keysersoze said:


> Wow what a vague article......




POF Eye:

Read this

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Type Special-purpose hand-held weapon system
Place of origin Pakistan
Service history
In service 2008present
Used by Pakistan
Production history
Designer Pakistan Ordnance Factories
Designed 2008
Manufacturer Pakistan Ordnance Factories
Produced Late 2008present
Variants 3 (including standard)

POF Eye is a special-purpose hand-held weapon system similar in concept to the CornerShot that can fire weapons around corners. It was first revealed at the 5th International Defence Exhibition and Seminar (IDEAS 2008), held at the Karachi Expo Centre in November 2008.It is designed for SWAT and special forces teams in hostile situations, particularly counter-terrorism and hostage rescue operations. It allows its operator to both see and attack an armed target without exposing the operator to counter-attack.
Contents

1 Overview
2 Variations
3 Similar weapons
4 References

Overview:

The system, especially designed for urban combat, anti-terrorist operations and police SWAT operations, was developed by Pakistan Ordnance Factories.Chairman of the POF board, Lt. Gen. Syed Sabahat Husain, told the visiting delegates at IDEAS 2008 that this new product of POF may meet the requirements of law enforcing agencies in order to curb the terrorist activities. The live demonstration of this gun was also shown to the delegates.According to one of the designers, Ashfaq Ahmad, the overall designing and finalizing of this gun took 6 months. Several domestic and international participants and delegates took keen interest in the newly introduced anti-terrorist weapon. Once the weapon is put into mass production, POF would take orders for its supply to prospective local and international buyers.



Variations:

The POF Eye is available in several variations. It can be mounted with

a standard 9 mm semi-automatic pistol;
a sub-machine gun
a grenade launcher.

It includes a small high-resolution camera, laser sight and a colour LCD monitor, which can observe and view a target from various vantage points. The video camera enables forces to scan an area prior to pinpointing a target and broadcast the footage directly, in real time, to the operating team behind, or to a Command Post monitor. Its head can turn 75 degrees.
Similar weapons


----------

